# Air pollution



## RycckG (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello. We are researching places in Mexico to retire. So far, the short list is Puebla, Moriela, Merida or several other 250k population centers with colonial homes in a historic center. I am looking to find housing options similar to historic center homes of Merida, without the stifiling heat. I have begun to understand that several of the areas that match my ideal, are surrounding Mexico City which concerns me due to the air pollution. Is the air pollution issue over done? Do the cities of Puebla and Moriela also plagued by pollution concerns?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RycckG said:


> Hello. We are researching places in Mexico to retire. So far, the short list is Puebla, Moriela, Merida or several other 250k population centers with colonial homes in a historic center. I am looking to find housing options similar to historic center homes of Merida, without the stifiling heat. I have begun to understand that several of the areas that match my ideal, are surrounding Mexico City which concerns me due to the air pollution. Is the air pollution issue over done? Do the cities of Puebla and Moriela also plagued by pollution concerns?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Mexico City lies in a valley, which is one reason for its pollution problems, though I must say that things have improved a great deal in recent years. In any event, pollution in Mexico City has nothing to do with conditions in Puebla (68 miles away) or Morelia (135 miles away, as the crow flies).


----------



## RycckG (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info... Are Puebla and Morelia outside of that valley, thus clear of the inversion problem?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RycckG said:


> Thanks for the info... Are Puebla and Morelia outside of that valley, thus clear of the inversion problem?


Puebla is east of the mountains that form the eastern side of the valley containing Mexico City. So it is on the other side of the mountains from Mexico City. There are several mountain ranges between Mexico City and Morelia. Look at Google Maps and turn on the terrain switch and you can see the situation quite clearly.


----------

